# squid error



## Myron (Feb 8, 2010)

hey guys i got this error in my box please anybody help me 
my setup is bridge trans squid + pf


```
Starting Squid Cache version 2.7.STABLE7 for i386-portbld-freebsd7.2...
2010/02/06 08:03:22| Process ID 770
2010/02/06 08:03:22| With 11095 file descriptors available
2010/02/06 08:03:22| Using kqueue for the IO loop
2010/02/06 08:03:22| DNS Socket created at 0.0.0.0, port 49443, FD 6
2010/02/06 08:03:22| Adding domain net from /etc/resolv.conf
2010/02/06 08:03:22| Adding nameserver 192.168.1.1 from /etc/resolv.conf
2010/02/06 08:03:22| logfileOpen: opening log /var/log/squid/access.log
2010/02/06 08:03:22| logfileOpen: opening log /usr/local/squid/logs/access.log
2010/02/06 08:03:22| Unlinkd pipe opened on FD 12
2010/02/06 08:03:22| Swap maxSize 126976000 + 8192 KB, estimated 9768014 objects
2010/02/06 08:03:22| Target number of buckets: 488400
2010/02/06 08:03:22| Using 524288 Store buckets
2010/02/06 08:03:22| Max Mem  size: 8192 KB
2010/02/06 08:03:22| Max Swap size: 126976000 KB
2010/02/06 08:03:22| logfileOpen: opening log /usr/local/squid/logs/store.log
2010/02/06 08:03:22| Rebuilding storage in /squidcache/squid (DIRTY)
2010/02/06 08:03:22| Using Least Load store dir selection
2010/02/06 08:03:22| Set Current Directory to /usr/local/squid/cache
2010/02/06 08:03:22| Loaded Icons.
2010/02/06 08:03:22| Accepting proxy HTTP connections at 0.0.0.0, port 3128, FD 15.
2010/02/06 08:03:22| Accepting ICP messages at 0.0.0.0, port 3130, FD 16.
2010/02/06 08:03:22| WCCP Disabled.
2010/02/06 08:03:22| /var/run/squid.pid: (13) Permission denied
2010/02/06 08:03:22| WARNING: Could not write pid file
2010/02/06 08:03:22| Ready to serve requests.
2010/02/06 08:03:25| Done reading /squidcache/squid swaplog (0 entries)
2010/02/06 08:03:25| Finished rebuilding storage from disk.
2010/02/06 08:03:25|         0 Entries scanned
2010/02/06 08:03:25|         0 Invalid entries.
2010/02/06 08:03:25|         0 With invalid flags.
2010/02/06 08:03:25|         0 Objects loaded.
2010/02/06 08:03:25|         0 Objects expired.
2010/02/06 08:03:25|         0 Objects cancelled.
2010/02/06 08:03:25|         0 Duplicate URLs purged.
2010/02/06 08:03:25|         0 Swapfile clashes avoided.
2010/02/06 08:03:25|   Took 2.9 seconds (   0.0 objects/sec).
2010/02/06 08:03:25| Beginning Validation Procedure
2010/02/06 08:03:25|   Completed Validation Procedure
2010/02/06 08:03:25|   Validated 0 Entries
2010/02/06 08:03:25|   store_swap_size = 0k
2010/02/06 08:03:26| storeLateRelease: released 0 objects
2010/02/06 08:19:43| Preparing for shutdown after 0 requests
2010/02/06 08:19:43| Waiting 30 seconds for active connections to finish
2010/02/06 08:19:43| FD 15 Closing HTTP connection
2010/02/06 08:19:43| storeDirWriteCleanLogs: Starting...
2010/02/06 08:19:43|   Finished.  Wrote 0 entries.
2010/02/06 08:19:43|   Took 0.0 seconds (   0.0 entries/sec).
FATAL: diskd exited unexpectedly
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2010)

Myron said:
			
		

> ```
> 2010/02/06 08:03:22| /var/run/squid.pid: (13) Permission denied
> ```


The squid user cannot create files in /var/run. Simplest solution is to create /var/run/squid/ and give the squid user write access. Also make sure the pid file gets written in that directory.


----------



## Myron (Feb 8, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The squid user cannot create files in /var/run. Simplest solution is to create /var/run/squid/ and give the squid user write access. Also make sure the pid file gets written in that directory.



wow ok sir, im gonna try tomorow


----------

